# Yellow feet



## PixieMillyMommy (May 5, 2007)

[align=center]I waswondering if anyone had any tips on getting at least a little bit ofthe "yellow" off the babies feets? 
[/align]


----------



## Pipp (May 5, 2007)

:anyone:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 5, 2007)

I've yet to come acrossa solution tothis but none of mine have yellow feet but I have had rabbits withanywhere from blue to black feet and have never found anything thatworks other than leaving it alone.

It's best to just leave it be and provided a clean cage their feetshould eventually turn back to normal, some may not though, it reallydepends on the rabbit. Some are very good about cleaning their feet,others not so much. The best thing to do is keep the litter box cleanso they are not sitting in pee. Other than that not really sure whatelse to say, lol. :?


----------



## Flashy (May 5, 2007)

What is it making the feet yellow?

If it's urine then you need to try and stop it happening.

Like MyBabyBunnies says, I have had bunnies with all sorts of colourfeet and I just leave them. They will either clean it, or it will wearoff in time. The only time I interfere is it there is poo on their feetwhich I will pick/clean off.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 5, 2007)

[align=center]No, mine dont. I just see a lot of buns with yellow feet. :?
[/align]


----------



## Flashy (May 5, 2007)

oh, lol. Ok then.

To be honest, unless its causing some sort of hygiene problem, or pain,then it's not worth stressing the bunny over a bit of colouring thatwill go away.

At the moment two of my white buns have yellow/light brown paws fromdigging. They loved it and had a good time, it won't harm them, sothere doesn't seem a point distressing them to get rid of it.

There are ways to prevent yellow paws, like don't let your bunny dig,have stuff in its cage that can't give it's colour to the bunny, etc.

But as I see it, coloured paws are not a problem. lol, hell, it even makes them prettier 

Like I said to someone else, maybe they are making some sort of fashionstatement  maybe coloured paws is to a bunny what makeup is to women.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 5, 2007)

Try wetting a towel and rub on the feet then try to comb it out or something.. Is it urine?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 5, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> If it's urine then you need to try and stop it happening.


It's not necessarily a bad thing if they have yellow feet (which ismost commonly from urine). Some rabbits are cleaner and their feet showit because the stains are minimal but other rabbits are not so diligentabout their feet and they stay stained. It's almost unavoidable if youdon't have a wire bottom cage because at some point they will besitting in their own urine even if it's just wet litterbut asI said, some just are better about cleaning their feet.It's not always an indicator of a dirty cage nor is it aproblem if the cage (especially litter pan) is cleaned regularly.


----------



## Tingelina (May 5, 2007)

I've been told that it is the straw that you putin the cage that makes their feet yellow, not pee. One of my rabbitshas yellow/light feet, but as someone already said, if they don'tsuffer from it, why shouldI stress the rabbits by cleaningthem? If they arn't put in shows that is.

One solution I've heard about is to take a sort of stone, and rub thepaws gently to get the top hair of = clean them up. A picture, ifsomeone knows whats it called. (not my picture, borrowed fromPippiAdolf at kanin-net.nu)


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 5, 2007)

[align=center]Ouch! That looks like itwould hurt them. I dont see the big deal in the color. If it becomes abig problem, I will simply use a warm wash cloth just to wipe them.
[/align]


----------



## Tingelina (May 5, 2007)

It doesn't hurt them because you are justsupposed to take the upper/outer hair, not touch the skin. The picturewas taken after just a short while of "combing".


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 5, 2007)

*Tingelina wrote:*


> I've been told that it is the straw that you put in the cagethat makes their feet yellow, not pee.


While that may be true, the majority of rabbits that I see with yellowpaws are inside rabbits where straw is not used. Which pretty muchleaves the urine as the last option.

Personally I use straw and not a single one of my 4 has ever gottenyellow feet but they are on wire bottom cages so that's whyItend to believe it's urine more than anything.

That block looks like a bot block. I've seen them and used them onhorses before. They get bot eggs off the horses legs and they workawesome to remove hair thats being shed.

Sleek N Shine Block

While they may look paiful, they are a lightweight porous stone likeblock that when used gently should be okay but I sure don't fancytrying it since my wiggle too much.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 5, 2007)

In most instances it is bunny's feet coming intocontact with urinethat turns the feet yellow. I have allindoor bunnies, with wire cages and mine still get it from when theyuse their litter boxes.

I don't fuss with it because they almost always clean themselves. I dohave one that thought the litter box made an awesome bed so he wouldhave yellower feet than the rest. We broke him of the habit by givinghim a bed. Now he wasn't as good at cleaning himself than I would haveliked, so helped him a bit.

You can use mild, fragrance, dye and alcohol free baby wipes. Just wipethe dirty area, you don't want to scrub and freak or stress the rabbitout. Usually once a day is enough. If not I wouldn't do it more thanonce a day for three days. If the stain isn't gone by then just lettime take care of the rest.

I personally wouldn't use a stone or anything else to strip hair from arabbit's feet. Not only does it look painful it's really not necessary.Even plain tap water on a paper towel will work.


----------



## ani-lover (May 5, 2007)

my rabbit domino had yellow feet for a shorttime and it was due to a runny nose. a good way to get rid of it iscleaning it with white vinegar and then rinsing it off.


----------



## ec (May 5, 2007)

The only time I would be concerned about this -if the rabbit appeared to be getting yellow nasal discharge on his/herfeet. When that happens, it's symptomatic of a serious health problemand needs to be treated by a vet as soon as possible (emergency).

otherwise, I think bunnies tend to get dirty paws the way we get dirtyshoes. Doesn't bother me; they're incredibly clean animals and do agreat job of washing their own feet.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

My bun has green feet. (from grass) would the stone thing work?


----------



## HoneyPot (May 7, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> My bun has green feet. (from grass) would the stone thing work?


You really don't have to clean your bunnys feet - she will take care ofit herself and it's not affecting her health. She should getused to cleaning her feet and grooming, so I would say it's ok that herfeet are green - it will fade and she will clean it.

___________
Nadia


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

The bottoms of Madilyn's feet are supposted tobe grey (she is a black bunny though). They are green now. I am prettysure it is from sitting in the litter box on peed-on hay.

Ah well....it doesn't bother me. Sometimes it bothers Ryan because Ilet the bunnies run around all over our bed. He thinks its grossbecause their feet sit in litter boxes and they get their hair all overin our bed.

I just think it's normal .










_-Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------

